# Danios not so hot



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Alright, well I've had my Danios for a month or two and just recently they've been less active. Some seem to like hang from the top with their mouths at the top of the water w/ their tails hanging down. The only think I've been doing differently is I've started doing water changes, which I've never done before. Could I be doing too much too fast? These are the fish I cycled the tank w/ so I don't really think that should be the problem. They don't seem to be eating either, or atleast not as much. Please help me.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

My danios do this..they might just be stuffed...or just fat..mine hang like yours and i think it may be like as the older they get the less active they get..how often do you do water changes? do you use de chlorinator ?? and what are your water parameters?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow I have never had mine do that. Which danios are doing that? I'm assuming they are in your 20 gallon? What are the parameters?


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes, this is in my 20 gallon. I did about 10% change and then a 5% change this past week, not two days in a row. Both types of my danios are doing this, but not all. They even seem a little more active, but not all of them and they still aren't eating much. I lost one of the danios last night. He seems to have been eaten by the others because there is no trace of him. (That happened to one when I first got them) 
My Nitirates are about 40 mg/L or a little higher (my lfs said this was alright)
Nitrite 0
Hardness 75 GH ppm
Alkalinity 80 KH ppm
pH 6.8 

I'm thinking about getting another plant to use up more nitrates. I don't have a ton of room for one though. Would my nitrates be the problem? My lfs said that everything was fine for me. Please help me out.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Your nitrites are too high, keep doing the wc's unless there is something wrong with your tap water. 50% once a week in a small tank definately isn't too much. What is the water temp? Danios like cooler water.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

You didn't mention ammonia? Sounds like your oxygen levels are low and/or your fish are getting sick if there is no other obvious disturbance in water parameters. Increasing the plants in your tank will help with oxygenation (I would suggest either Elgeria or hornwort for this purpose), also make sure the surface of the water is moving (filter flow or air bubbles). Has the temperature or pH of your tank been fluctuating? Sorry about your fish


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a whisper filter and with the water flowing off of that I figured it would get enough oxygen from that. I have two extra air pumps. I could use one if necessary. I'll have the folks check my ammonia levels at my lfs today when I go to get a gravel vac. The temp and pH don't seem to be fluctuating.


----------

